# GenieGo blinking amber



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

I have a GenieGo version 2 which has started blinking amber on a daily basis. If I open the Geniego app on a PC it first flashs that it can't find a geniego and after a second then finds it and the light on the geniego box turns solid blue. Some time later it goes back to blinking amber. The Directv documents indicate that blinking amber = firmware update but this is happening every day for two weeks. I've tried pushing the red reset button both the short and long version with no effect. I have stopped recordings to it and deleted all the content. Is this a sign that the box is defective.

I have the geniego connected by the coax splitter to an HR24 which is networked to an HR34


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

LarryS said:


> I have a GenieGo version 2 which has started blinking amber on a daily basis. If I open the Geniego app on a PC it first flashs that it can't find a geniego and after a second then finds it and the light on the geniego box turns solid blue. Some time later it goes back to blinking amber. The Directv documents indicate that blinking amber = firmware update but this is happening every day for two weeks. I've tried pushing the red reset button both the short and long version with no effect. I have stopped recordings to it and deleted all the content. Is this a sign that the box is defective.
> 
> I have the geniego connected by the coax splitter to an HR24 which is networked to an HR34


I was just in the basement where my GG2 is and noticed it blinking amber. Found your post and checked firmware version. It's the same from October or earlier.

Everything is working. I used it OOH this morning for about an hour. I wouldn't make any conclusions unless it stops transcoding or downloading.


----------



## BigJ (Apr 27, 2012)

As I posted in another thread, my GG2 also blinks amber from time to time, but eventually it turns to blue. In fact, last night I had the amber light so I decided to download something from VOD to see if I was really connected properly to the internet (since a push of the dash on the remote always SAYS I am internet connected). Yep, the Beyonce video downloaded at the usual rate. All this while the amber light was on? Then I transcoded and downloaded a Brian Setzer concert that I had on the DVR to my IPAD2 as a test. It all worked as usual and the amber light was on the whole time?

Perhaps I should have taken the advice from the GG2 review on the Solid Signal website and put a piece of tape over the light so I would not be bothered with such minutia. Having OCD is hell, but I do like my GG2!

BigJ


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Just noticed it here too. Mine is connected via Ethernet. Each time it does it, if I remove the ethernet cable briefly and plug it back in, it goes blue.
Power cycle same thing.
Since others are seeing it too, good to know it's not my cable or setup.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have the GG1 and I also have an amber LED. Seems to be working as usual.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

My GG2 is also blinking amber this morning. I noticed a day or two ago that it is blinking amber a LOT lately - several times a day, at least, and for an hour or more at a time. I suspect something may be going on with Directv's back-end (authentication?) servers.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> My GG2 is also blinking amber this morning. I noticed a day or two ago that it is blinking amber a LOT lately - several times a day, at least, and for an hour or more at a time. I suspect something may be going on with Directv's back-end (authentication?) servers.


Agree....good information to share Lefty.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> My GG2 is also blinking amber this morning. I noticed a day or two ago that it is blinking amber a LOT lately - several times a day, at least, and for an hour or more at a time. I suspect something may be going on with Directv's back-end (authentication?) servers.


I don't see it as often as some of you since mine is in the basement, but every time I've seen it, it hasn't affected operation.

Fortunately, the problems of old have been pretty rare.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> LameLefty, on 10 Jan 2015 - 09:10 AM, said:
> 
> My GG2 is also blinking amber this morning. I noticed a day or two ago that it is blinking amber a LOT lately - several times a day, at least, and for an hour or more at a time. I suspect something may be going on with Directv's back-end (authentication?) servers.


I, too, have been experiencing a higher-than-normal frequency of amber blinks on my GG2. Recently, I had a network problem so my first reaction was that the problem had reared its ugly head again. However, after testing with the GG Client and everything turned out to be fine, I also figured it was due to DirecTV backend activity.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

nuspieds said:


> I, too, have been experiencing a higher-than-normal frequency of amber blinks on my GG2. Recently, I had a network problem so my first reaction was that the problem had reared its ugly head again. However, after testing with the GG Client and everything turned out to be fine, I also figured it was due to DirecTV backend activity.


Mostly solid Blue LED on GG2 here...but it has been operating rock solid for some time as well.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

My GG2 was blinking amber around 9am EST today, now its blue again. I am just ignoring it because it works fine no matter what the color is lately.
My GG2 was given one helluva workout over the past week.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

My GenieGo is back to blue again, as the others reported, it worked when it was amber....weird...


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was about to start a thread about this. 

My GenieGo2 will blink amber for a while, going back to solid blue eventually. Mine is acting as the bridge between the SWM network and my home network because I originally thought my old white DECA was the culprit. 

I can still access it here at home, and my HR44 never loses internet connectivity. 

I've gone so far as to give it a DHCP reserved IP address, and manually forward the correct ports to it on my router. Still it blinks amber then goes back to solid blue.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Mine is blinking amber a lot too. Doesn't really matter since DirecTV won't update the genie go app for lollipop!! It's a paper weight until then. Good thing it's a free service or I'd be on the phone.


----------

